
Magic Leap Demo - awaxman11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw0-JRa9n94&feature=youtu.be
======
garethsprice
For a technology that's been veiled by so much hype and secrecy this is an odd
and underwhelming way to reveal it.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I think this was a video they made as part of a larger talk they were giving
at a conference. To date, they haven't yet revealed any actual "device" \-
which is the rubber meets the road of this technology.

------
rdegges
Wow, this looks amazing. My brother is starting a job here soon, had no idea
how far along some of this tech was already!

